# Why me!?!?



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Soooooo............... I have taken great measures to protect my shiny new mailbox. My address is kept in a safe, under a lock and key, not known by even my mother. I passed, what looked like my shattered mailbox on the side of the road over a mile from my house, thinking it's a coincidence, someone else could have owned the same mailbox. Pulling up to my house, I found my dog barking at a suspicious looking box at the bottom of a crater. Somehow, @curmudgeonista managed to track me down and bomb me with what will surely end up on my top shelf!!

Very generous, my friend! While I might have to move now, these sticks are well worth the trouble. You know your audience well, these are the exact size/strength that I enjoy and I look forward to smoking every one of them!! 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hahaha... yes this just made my day!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Looks good from here not sure if it's the same at the bottom of that crater he managed....lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Love the peso cigar..great hit Jack

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Uh... you did sign up for the Rocket Launch, didn't you @Bigjohn? That's all it is.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

That's awesome! My condolences for your mailbox.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I think some of these guys used to work for the CIA. AIN'T NO HIDING FROM BIG BROTHER! Hope you keep your curtains closed at night...
Nice destruction Jack! Enjoy Big John.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Uh... you did sign up for the Rocket Launch, didn't you @Bigjohn? That's all it is.


So now you know.." why you"

You'll love em all

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Awesome hit.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Uh... you did sign up for the Rocket Launch, didn't you @Bigjohn? That's all it is.


Well my goodness! These are the "Rockets"?! There is a reason I didn't put two and two together. Some of your Rockets are what I am tempted to post in "Show me your top shelf" LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

And this is what happens when you play with fireworks! Lmao!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Bigjohn said:


> Well my goodness! These are the "Rockets"?! There is a reason I didn't put two and two together. Some of your Rockets are what I am tempted to post in "Show me your top shelf" LOL.


Mitch @*MyFatherFan* posted guidelines for the Rocket Launch (guidelines which I wish everyone would follow BTW) to include exactly 5 sticks taking up space that you're not likely to smoke, but that someone else might like -AND- one that you really like. That's what I did. The one bagged separately with the special band is the goodie. The others are okay, or interesting for one reason or another, but definitely not top shelf.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> Well my goodness! These are the "Rockets"?! There is a reason I didn't put two and two together. Some of your Rockets are what I am tempted to post in "Show me your top shelf" LOL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this guy! How humble can you get? It doesn't take an Opus or Liga to make this man happy. This is the way it should be! Easy to please and overjoyed for some common sticks. Way to be John, way...to...be!

Kudos to you too Jack. Nice but not over-the-top.


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Mitch @*MyFatherFan* posted guidelines for the Rocket Launch (guidelines which I wish everyone would follow BTW) to include exactly 5 sticks taking up space that you're not likely to smoke, but that someone else might like -AND- one that you really like. That's what I did. The one bagged separately with the special band is the goodie. The others are okay, or interesting for one reason or another, but definitely not top shelf.


I agree on the guidelines Jack. That's partly why this pass slowed down to begin with. Next go around I'll repost the guidelines for the pass, might help.

Those Epi. No 1 are my favorite right now too. Top 2 all day long, enjoy @Bigjohn

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Mitch @*MyFatherFan* posted guidelines for the Rocket Launch (guidelines which I wish everyone would follow BTW) to include exactly 5 sticks taking up space that you're not likely to smoke, but that someone else might like -AND- one that you really like. That's what I did. The one bagged separately with the special band is the goodie. The others are okay, or interesting for one reason or another, but definitely not top shelf.


When you are right, you're right 
I just didn't expect a rocket to destroy my mailbox but in retrospect, a rocket can hit harder than a bomb as we just found out LOL
Thanks Jack!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

